# Critical Care



## Jillian Fricke (Aug 10, 2016)

My Russian Tort had an upper respiratory infection when I first adopted him. As a result, he had no appetite and was not getting proper nutrients. Amongst numerous other medications, the vet gave me Critical Care and instructed that I put it on his meals. He has since made a full recovery and eats regularly. Once my Critical Care packet runs out, is it okay to buy another? I know that he is getting all of the nutrients that he needs now, so it is probably unnecessary, but he seems to really enjoy the flavor. Would it be harmful to continue doing so?


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2016)

Unnecessary, but not harmful.

One note of caution is that some reptiles can get constipated with the CC. It seems like your guy is used to it, and this is not an issue, but something to be aware of for other people who might be reading. Regular soaks should prevent any issues.


----------



## CathyNed (Aug 21, 2016)

I was also told to give my tort critical care after he went through a spell of not eating and weight loss. I had to mix the powder with water into a paste and syringe feed it to him while holding his beak open. This was stressful and difficult for both of us. As he got stronger and got his appetite back i continue to give him the critical care every day..he loves it!!! He now comes running when he sees the syringe and opens his mouth..no more need to hold his mouth open...he very willingly gobbles it up!


----------



## CathyNed (Aug 21, 2016)

Im almost at the end of my packet but i think i will be purchasing more. Never had constipation issues but i soak my tort aily so that might b helping


----------

